# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی هوا فضا

## Mahsa.Nzr

هدف
امروز با اين كه پرواز برفراز آسمان ها امري عادي شده و وسايل پرنده متعددي در خدمت بشر قرار دارد، هنوز پرواز يكي از آرزوهاي بشر است. هنوز بشر آرزو دارد كه با سرعت ، امنيت و آرامش بيشتري حركت كند و به اهداف گوناگون خود از پرواز براي حمل و نقل ، گشت زني و دفاع از حريم آسمان ها گرفته تا پرواز به فضا و رسيدن به كرات ديگر دست يابد. چنين اهدافي عامل به دنيا آمدن رشته اي جديد از دل علوم پايه و رشته هاي مهندسي ديگر گرديد كه آن را مهندسي هوا فضا نام نهادند.
هدف رشته هوا فضا تربيت كارشناس در صنايع هواپيما و هليكوپترسازي و فردي آشنا به مقدمات و اصول مهندسي هوافضا است. طول متوسط دوره 4 سال است. دروس اين مجموعه شامل دروس عمومي، پايه، اصلي، تخصصي، كارگاهي و كارآموزي است و زمينه*هايي چون آيروديناميك، سازه هوايي، مكانيك پرواز و جلوبرنده*ها را در بر مي*گيرد. پايه*هاي اصلي لازم براي تحصيل در اين رشته رياضيات، فيزيك و زبان خارجي است. براي فارغ*التحصيلان اين رشته امكان ورود به دوره كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي هوافضا وجود دارد. بايد توجه داشت كه صنايع هوافضا در دنيا يكي از پيشروترين زمينه*هاي تحقيقاتي است و همواره موجبات ترقي و جهش در ساير رشته*هاي علوم و مهندسي را فراهم ساخته و در اين راستا بودجه*هاي عظيم نظامي و غيرنظامي را به خود اختصاص داده است، موضوعاتي از قبيل طراحي و ساخت هليكوپتر، هواپيماي بدون سرنشين، بدون موتور، عمود پرواز و يا جنگنده از يك طرف و ساخت پايگاههاي فضايي، مسافرت به كرات ديگر و جنگ ستارگان از طرف ديگر جامعيت و حساسيت اين رشته را بيش از پيش روشن مي*سازد.
ماهيت
مهندسي هوافضا مجموعه*اي از علوم و توانايي*هاي علمي و عملي در زمينه تحليل، طراحي و ساخت وسايل پرنده* نظير هواپيماها، چرخ*بال*ها، گلايدرها، موشك*ها و ماهواره*ها است. اين رشته بر چهار پايه آيروديناميك 1 ، جلوبرندگي 2 ، مكانيك پرواز 3 و سازه*هاي هوافضايي استوار است.
آيروديناميك به مطالعه و بررسي جريان هوا، محاسبه نيروها و گشتاورهاي ناشي از آن بر روي جسم پرنده مي*پردازد و مهندس هوا فضا با فراگيري اين علم به تحليل جريان*هاي پيچيده در اطراف اجسام پرنده پرداخته و با به دست آوردن نيروهاي آئروديناميكي امكان بررسي پايداري و طراحي سازه را فراهم مي*كند.
جلوبرندگي به مطالعه و بررسي سيستم*هاي جلوبرنده اعم از موتورهاي پيستوني ، توربيني ، راكت*ها و نحوه توليد نيروي رانش در آنها مي*پردازد.
مكانيك پرواز به مطالعه و بررسي رفتار و حركات جسم پرنده با استفاده از اطلاعات آئروديناميكي ، هندسي و وزني مي*پردازد و در واقع علم مكانيك پرواز از عملكرد تشكيل مي*شود و عملكرد به بررسي برد ، مسافت نشست و برخاست، مداومت پروازي در سرعت*هاي مختلف و پايداري و كنترل وسايل پرنده مي*پردازد.
و در نهايت سازه*هاي هوافضايي به مطالعه و بررسي سازه*هاي هواپيما و ديگر وسايل پرنده مي*پردازد و هدف آن طراحي سازه*هايي است كه علاوه بر استحكام كافي در برابر بارهاي آئروديناميكي و ساير بارهاي استاتيكي وارد بر وسايل پرنده، حداقل وزن ممكن را نيز داشته باشند.
در رشته مهندسي هوا فضا از همه علوم از جمله متالوژي ، كامپيوتر و الكترونيك استفاده مي*شود و هدف آن تربيت كارشناساني است كه كادر مورد نياز محاسبات ، طراحي ، تحقيقات و ساخت صنايع مختلف هواپيمايي، چرخ*بال*سازي و موشكي را تامين سازند. به همين دليل دانشجويان اين رشته موظف هستند كه در طي تحصيل 3 واحد پروژه بگيرند و در تابستان نيز در دفاتر مهندسي صنايع مربوط كارآموزي بكنند.
توانايي*هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه
بسياري از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري كه رشته مهندسي هوا فضا را انتخاب مي كنند، اطلاعات صحيحي نسبت به اين رشته نداشته و آن را با خلباني يا نجوم اشتباه مي گيرند در حالي كه هدف اين رشته آماده كردن مهندسي است كه بتواند در زمينه طراحي، ساخت و آزمايش هواپيما فعاليت بكند و در واقع كار مهندس هوافضا قبل از بيرون آمدن هواپيما از كارخانه است و او در مورد چگونگي به پرواز درآوردن يك هواپيما آموزش نمي بيند.
دانشجوي اين رشته بايد در كارهايش نظم و برنامه*ريزي داشته باشد چون حجم مطالبي كه در طول يك ترم ارائه مي*شود، زياد بوده و مطالعه آنها مستلزم يك برنامه*ريزي دقيق مي*باشد.
زيربناي اين رشته رياضيات است و همچنين فيزيك و شيمي تا حدودي لازم مي*باشد و البته همين*جا لازم است توصيه كنيم كه دانش*آموزان اگر در درس زبان خارجي ضعيف هستند، وارد اين رشته نشوند چون بيشتر دروس اين رشته به زبان انگليسي وابسته مي*باشد.
دانشجوي اين رشته بايد آمادگي كار در كارخانجات را داشته باشد. مهندسي هوافضا يك رشته فني است و عموما كساني كه وارد رشته*هاي فني مي*شوند، بايد آمادگي كار در كارخانجات را داشته باشند و همچنين بايد افراد قوي و داراي پشتكار وارد اين رشته بشوند تا به ياري اراده قوي خود در پيشبرد اين رشته نوپا موفق گردند.
آينده شغلي و بازار كار
مهمترين مشكل اين رشته جديد بودن آن است و اين كه هنوز براي آن برنامه*ريزي*هاي لازم به صورت كلان تدوين نشده است و در نتيجه پراكنده*كاري در اين رشته زياد است و در كل جذب نيروي انساني از كانال صحيحي انجام نمي*گيرد وگرنه عمدتا فارغ*التحصيلان اين رشته از نظر بازاركار مشكلي ندارند.
هدف اصلي صنعت هوافضا طراحي و ساخت وسايل پرنده است، در نتيجه فارغ*التحصيلان مهندسي هوافضا مي*توانند در صنايع و موسسات تحقيقاتي هواپيمايي ، موشكي و ماهواره فعاليت بكنند و همچنين در كليه موسسات و سازمانهايي كه به نحوي از وسايل پرنده استفاده مي*كنند، به عنوان كارشناس تحقيق در عمليات و تعمير و نگهداري خدمت كنند. اما علاوه بر اشتغال در مراكز فوق يك مهندس هوافضا با تسلط بر علوم آئروديناميك، طراحي سازه و روشهاي طراحي توربو ماشين*ها توانايي* كار در شاخه*هاي متعددي از مهندسي و پروژه*هاي خارج از حيطه صنايع هوافضايي را نيز دارد.
به عبارت ديگر كاربرد زمينه*هاي مطالعاتي يك مهندس هوافضا تنها به طراحي هواپيما و وسايل پرنده محدود نمي*شود. براي مثال آئروديناميك خودروهااز برخي جهات شباهت زيادي به آئروديناميك هواپيما دارد و امروزه در اغلب صنايع خودروسازي با استفاده از تونل باد و علم آئروديناميك ، خودروهاي كم مصرفتري مي*سازند. فرايند سيستم*هاي كنترل صنعتي نيز با فرايندهاي طراحي كنترل در وسايل پرنده بر يك مبنا است و همچنين سازه اتومبيل و كشتي مشتركات زيادي با سازه يك هواپيما دارد و بالاخره توربين*هاي گاز يك نيروگاه يا ايستگاه پمپ گاز همانند يك موتور جت تحليل و طراحي مي*گردند. در نتيجه يك مهندس هوافضا علاوه بر شركت*هاي هوايي در نيروگاهها، صنايع نفت و گاز و صنايع خودروسازي فرصتهاي شغلي خوبي دارد.
وضعيت نياز كشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر
رشته مهندسي هوافضا نيازمند سرمايه*گذاري كلان است و بيش از ساير صنايع از وضعيت اقتصادي كشور تاثير مي*پذيرد يعني اگر رشد اقتصادي خوبي داشته باشيم سرمايه*گذاري در اين بخش بيشتر مي*باشد و البته عكس اين قضيه نيز صادق است.
در سال 70 وزارت صنايع لايحه*اي به مجلس داد كه بر اساس آن بخش خصوصي مي*توانست در كشور فعاليت*هايي در زمينه هوافضا انجام بدهد. از سال 72 نيز به صورت رسمي مجموعه*اي در وزارت صنايع متولي اين كار شد و به صورت هدايت*كننده شركت*ها و مجموعه*هاي بخش خصوصي فعاليت خود را آغاز كرد كه حاصل اين كار، توليداتي مثل ساخت هواپيماي گلايدر بود كه طراحي آن توسط فارغ*التحصيلان همين رشته انجام شد و در حال حاضر نيز تعدادي از اين هواپيما توليد شده و با اخذ مجوزهاي بين*المللي در باشگاههاي سازمان هواپيمايي كشوري شروع به فعاليت كرده است. همچنين مي*توان به پروژه طراحي و ساخت هواپيماي سبك موتوردار اشاره كرد كه با موفقيت انجام شده و پروازهاي آزمايشي را نيز انجام داده است و بالاخره پروژه هواپيماي سم*پاش از پروژه*هايي است كه در كشور مطرح شده است.
فارغ*التحصيلان اين رشته مي*توانند در فرودگاهها در قسمت تعمير و نگهداري هوايي و همچنين در صنايع دفاع روي طراحي موشك و جنگ*افزارها فعاليت بكنند.
علاوه بر اينها مي*توانند روي آئروديناميك خودروها، سازه*هاي خودروسازي و توليد توربين*هاي بخار براي توليد برق كار بكنند. فارغ*التحصيلان اين رشته مي*توانند در شركت*هاي خصوصي، هواپيماهاي كوچك دو نفره و يا چهارنفره*اي را كه در دست ساخت است با استانداردهاي بين*المللي تطابق داده و براي هواپيما گواهي پرواز يا توليد بگيرند.
دروس پايه رشته مهندسي هوافضا: رياضي عمومي 1و2 ، فيزيك 1و2 ، آزمايشگاه فيزيك 1و2 ، معادلات ديفرانسيل ، برنامه نويسي ، محاسبات عددي
دروس اصلي رشته مهندسي هوافضا : نقشه كشي 1و2 ، استاتيك ، مقدمه اي بر مهندسي هوا فضا ، كارگاه 1و2و3 ، مكانيك سيالات ، رياضي مهندسي ، ديناميك ،
ترموديناميك 1و2 ، مباني برق ، آزمايشگاه مباني برق ، مقاومت مصالح ، ارتعاشات ، كنترل اتوماتيك ، آزمايشگاه مكانيك سيالات ، علم مواد ، آزمايشگاه مقاومت ، مصالح ، انتقال حرارت ، آزمايشگاه موتور انتقال
دروس تخصصي رشته مهندسي هوافضا : آيروديناميك1و2 ، مكانيك پرواز 1و2 ، آزمايشگاه آيروديناميك1و2 ، طراحي هواپيما 1و2 ، تحليل سازه ها ، اصول جلوبرندگي ، زبان تخصصي ، طراحي سازه هاي هوايي ، پروژه
وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر
امكان ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد در گرايشهاي جلوبرندگي ، مكانيك پرواز، سازه*هاي هوايي ، آيروديناميك ، هوافضا ميسر مي*باشد.
رشته*هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته
اين رشته قبلا از زيرشاخه*هاي مهندسي مكانيك بوده است لذا داراي تعداد واحدهاي مشترك زيادي با رشته مهندسي مكانيك مي*باشد.

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

